

My Brilliant Brain [video] - BrentRitterbeck
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6378985927858479238&ei=JAMZSsvJMaiw-AHG9qDzDg&q=Chess&hl=en&dur=3

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Quote:

    
    
      Susan is the living proof of an amazing theory,
      that any ordinary child can be turned into a
      genius.
    

I have no problem with the idea that she's an amazing chess player, but one
example is not "proof". It's evidence that adds to a growing body of evidence.
It's fascinating. It's intriguing. It's raises the possibility of amazing
advances.

But it's not "proof".

Oh how I hate the hyperbole of journalism. It seems that everything has to be
biggest, fastest, strongest, "best", epic. I wish we could be given the facts
and the story. That's interesting enough.

------
BrentRitterbeck
I submitted the link because Polgar's father basically hacked his daughter's
brain. I thought it would be appropriate for discussion here.

------
williebee
I'll take checkers any day.

